# Farmers Tan on Arms



## ChibiusaChan (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a horrible farmers tan ;l. Half of my arm is tan and the other half is white. I always wear a sweater but somehow the half is still tan? Any way for me to make the tan half lighter (without bleach?) Thanks!

Btw I tried avoiding the sun alot. Been like.... a whole year? Also it's winter now so there's not much sun here but it still just won't fade away. I want my skin to get lighter not tanner T.T Anyways thanks for everyones advice! ;D


----------



## divadoll (Dec 30, 2011)

You can even it out with a spray tan or tanning lotion.  You can also use exfoliation to fade the tan.  It'll eventually fade to an even colour with time.


----------



## khoobsurati (Dec 31, 2011)

Exfoliate your skin first  before trying anything to even out your farmer's tan. Use a deep cleanser prepared out of natural ingredients like granulated fruit seed or sea salt  to exfoliate your skin and then use a strong sunscreen to even out your farmer's tan.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Dec 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can even it out with a spray tan or tanning lotion.  You can also use exfoliation to fade the tan.  It'll eventually fade to an even colour with time.



If possible, I rather find a way to make it lighter not darker somehow ._.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 1, 2012)

You said you didn't want to use skin bleaches... that's pretty much how you are going to even out.  There's no magic products that's gonna lighten your skin without skin bleaches except to allow time to make the tan go away.    You can scrub yourself raw and your tan's going to be there til your body thinks its time to let that go.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Jan 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You said you didn't want to use skin bleaches... that's pretty much how you are going to even out.  There's no magic products that's gonna lighten your skin without skin bleaches except to allow time to make the tan go away.    You can scrub yourself raw and your tan's going to be there til your body thinks its time to let that go.


I heard Papaya soap whitening works. Do you think it might? Has anyone tried it before? Thanks.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Jan 25, 2012)

You may have a permatan. Sweaters are not sunblock, UV rays can pass through the weave unless you are wearing special UV protecting fabric. UV rays can also penetrate glass, bounce off snow and concrete. First choose a good zinc oxide sunscreen and get in the habit of applying every single day because most treatments for hyper-pigmentation can leave your skin sun sensitive.

You do not have to use bleach - by which I assume you mean hydroquinone? - or scrub yourself raw. Topical treatments include a daily lactic acid lotion (&lt;12%), L-ascorbic acid serum (vitamin C, &lt;20%) OR Retin-A (prescription only vitamin A) OR lemon peel bioferment OR a combination. Many of these are backed by published research not just anecdotal evidence.

http://www.skincaretalk.com/a/lime-lemon-butter-with-lpb

http://www.skincaretalk.com/t/9849/sheep-look-lactic-lotion

Please do not use bar soaps on your skin, it is highly alkaline and dehydrates/ damages the barrier. Also avoid sulphate surfactants on your skin whilst using any of these ingredients because it is a known irritant, not suited for use alongside acids. Vitamin C is an antioxidant and has other anti-ageing properties and lactic acid is one of skin's natural moisturing factors, so you can even out your skintone AND help it to remain healthy.


----------



## mayg11 (Feb 9, 2012)

why dont try evening it out with a nice self tanner or mystic tan?

heres a great article to check out on sunless tanners and how to use them!

Mod note: Personal link deleted. Once you've met the minimum requirements you'll be allowed to have a signature that you can use to post your blog link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

